# New saltwater tank



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

i have a month old 3gallon saltwater tank. i already have live rock and sand in it. also a few corals. i have a high fin goby, pistol shrimp pair and a hermit crab. i would like to put one more fish and a couple more invertebrates.any suggestions?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

None. Tank is to small for what you already have.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

well the goby is a small type of goby and the pistol is underground most of the time and they are small to.so i was thinking of gettin a clown goby.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Hi Fin Red Banded Goby
* QUICK STATS*  *Minimum Tank Size*: * 10 gallons* *Care Level*: Moderate *Temperament*: Peaceful *Reef Compatible*: Yes *Water Conditions*: 72-78° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8.1-8.4, sg 1.020-1.025 *Max. Size*:  2" *Color Form*: Black, Red, White *Diet*: Carnivore *Compatibility*: View Chart *Origin*: Indo-Pacific *Family*: Gobiidae
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Clown Goby, Citrinis
 *QUICK STATS*  *Minimum Tank Size*: *10 gallons* *Care Level*: Easy *Temperament*: Peaceful *Reef Compatible*: Yes *Water Conditions*: 72-78° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8.1-8.4, sg 1.020-1.025 *Max. Size*: 2" *Color Form*: Blue, Tan, Yellow *Diet*: Carnivore *Compatibility*: View Chart *Origin*: Indonesia, Maldives *Family*: Gobiidae


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

oo


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

;*;*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry


----------

